# The Flying Horse Brewery



## Gerard_M

Stuff it! The holiday is over & now I have to go to work tomorrow! Looks like we have another week before the brewery arrives, & the site looks a little underdone as I drove past this arvo. Still plenty of work to get sorted by then. No idea when we will be opening, but looks like about 4 beers to kick-off with. Keep an eye out for the "Dark Horse" & a Pilsner (no surprise there)!

The golf clubs were not even touched during the past 6 week break(or the 5 years before that!). Dropped past Port Fairy G.C. this arvo & it looks in awesome shape! For now it looks like I will have to settle for caravan park putt-putt with my 3 year old daughter!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## oldbugman

Can't wait to hear about the fluid flowing.

Best of luck gerard.


----------



## bagnol

Great to here things are moving along there Gerard. I'm generally out that way once or twice a week and have been keeping a very keen eye on the building progress. It looked as though things had stalled there for a while.

Any elaboration on the 4 beers? I figure the pilsner is self explanitory. Dark Horse is a porter/stout maybe? I remember reading somewhere about 'Southern Right Pale'? That leaves one more.


----------



## bagnol

Gerard and the Flying Horse Brewery got a good write up in the local rag today. See here.

I was planning on giving this show a wide berth, but I may have to nick in for a couple of samplers.

Cheers

Bagnol


----------



## Doc

bagnol said:


> Gerard and the Flying Horse Brewery got a good write up in the local rag today. See here.



Nice mug shot Gerard 

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M

bagnol said:


> I was planning on giving this show a wide berth, but I may have to nick in for a couple of samplers.
> Cheers
> Bagnol



Bag
We will be there from around midday with about 60 litres, 2 different versions of whale ale & The Dirty Angel, make sure you say G'day.
The beer in the glass in that pic is actually an APA that Duff sent me last week. It was the only beer that I could grab at short notice. Pretty good drop , but a bit much at 9.30am! The reporter sculled it after the pics were done.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff

Sort of looks like he's gone a bit gray.....

Not sure how, since he's playing golf this afternoon then going to the pub <_<


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> Sort of looks like he's gone a bit gray.....
> 
> Not sure how, since he's playing golf this afternoon then going to the pub <_<



Yeah I am playing golf tomorrow arvo as well!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG

Doc said:


> Nice mug shot Gerard
> 
> Doc


:lol: cracker.. "emergency exits are at the front, rear and wings of the plane.. an oxygen mask will fall............"

nice one Mearesy..!


----------



## jonbob

You will have to let us know if any of your beer makes into Melbourne, I'll buy some


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> Stuff it! The holiday is over & now I have to go to work tomorrow! Looks like we have another week before the brewery arrives, & the site looks a little underdone as I drove past this arvo. Still plenty of work to get sorted by then. No idea when we will be opening, but looks like about 4 beers to kick-off with. Keep an eye out for the "Dark Horse" & a Pilsner (no surprise there)!
> 
> The golf clubs were not even touched during the past 6 week break(or the 5 years before that!). Dropped past Port Fairy G.C. this arvo & it looks in awesome shape! For now it looks like I will have to settle for caravan park putt-putt with my 3 year old daughter!
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard




OK so here we are almost 8 weeks later & there seems to be SFA that has changed. Most of the plant is in & ready, a few things, such as electricity still need to be connected. Time has not been wasted, I have been playing golf, hitting plenty of practice balls, and plenty of test brewing.
I have attached a few pics of the gear as it arrived. Tomorrow will be interesting as the site has been closed for almost 2 weeks & the mob that are doing the installation haven't been sighted in ages. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc

Gerard_M said:


> OK so here we are almost 8 weeks later & there seems to be SFA that has changed. Most of the plant is in & ready, a few things, such as electricity still need to be connected. Time has not been wasted, I have been playing golf, hitting plenty of practice balls, and plenty of test brewing.
> I have attached a few pics of the gear as it arrived. Tomorrow will be interesting as the site has been closed for almost 2 weeks & the mob that are doing the installation haven't been sighted in ages.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Nice Safety Jacket 
Watching the mailbox for the test brew samples :beer:

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M

Yep it is a good jacket Doc, you know your fashions! It goes with the boots & hard-hat beautifully!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc

Gerard_M said:


> Yep it is a good jacket Doc, you know your fashions! It goes with the boots & hard-hat beautifully!



Wow you are opening a flash joint. Carpet underneath the fermenters. Nice 

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M

Just one more. Lots of shiny stuff but no-idea as to whether it is any good yet. I kind of feel like a kid that got a remote control car for Christmas but Santa forgot the batteries. It is a very long wait for the shops to open on Boxing day!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc

Gerard_M said:


> Just one more. Lots of shiny stuff but no-idea as to whether it is any good yet. I kind of feel like a kid that got a remote control car for Christmas but Santa forgot the batteries. It is a very long wait for the shops to open on Boxing day!



I'm in Vic for the start of this week.
Can make it to the new brewery for a trial brew on Tues night (I'll bring the batteries) :beer:

Doc


----------



## kook

Thats some sexy stainless!


----------



## Jim_Levet

Gerard_M said:


> Yep it is a good jacket Doc, you know your fashions! It goes with the boots & hard-hat beautifully!
> Cheers
> Gerard



All you need now is a Sailor, a Policeman & an Indian & you have the rest of the band!

James


----------



## T.D.

Jim_Levet said:


> All you need now is a Sailor, a Policeman & an Indian & you have the rest of the band!
> 
> James



Hey James, its a shame you're not down in Warrnambool at the moment, you could start a double act! :lol: h34r: 

GM, all looks swanky as mate! Reckon they'd miss one of those conicals if I brought the ute down for a visit???


----------



## Franko

nice work gerard,

sorry I didnt make it down that way on the weekend ended up in Moree

Franko


----------



## Gerard_M

Franko said:


> nice work gerard,
> 
> sorry I didnt make it down that way on the weekend ended up in Moree
> 
> Franko



Thats cool Frank, there is no beer here, in fact this arvo will be my first beer in over a week. I guess I should go play golf now so that I feel like I earned a beer!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Whistlingjack

This looks great, Gerard_M...

Can't say I'm not envious. I really like the idea of building a brewery from the ground up.

One question. How many breweries in Warrnambool?

I like the look of the place.

WJ


----------



## Gerard_M

Whistlingjack said:


> This looks great, Gerard_M...
> 
> Can't say I'm not envious. I really like the idea of building a brewery from the ground up.
> 
> One question. How many breweries in Warrnambool?
> 
> I like the look of the place.
> 
> WJ



WJ
Unfortunately the owners had signed up with a mob to supply & fit the brewery before I took up their job offer. The brewery is a bit over the top, too many unnecessary extras. A bit like a gold plated ashtray on a motor bike, a few of the more basic items have been overlooked. When they are finished I get to start the alterations. 
Warrnambool is an awesome place to live, & there have been a few breweries here in the past. This is about the 8th in all, the previous one closed over 100 years ago. Everybody here is very enthusiastic about the venue, we just need to get things to move a bit quicker.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Whistlingjack

Thanks, Gerard_M...

I visited Warrnambool a few years back. There are some similarities with the town I live in.

Don't rush it though. Mistakes have been made in the effort to push things along.

I will be in Vic soon and I will try to include Flying Horse on my itinerary.

Good luck

WJ


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Gerard_M said:


> Yep it is a good jacket Doc, you know your fashions! It goes with the boots & hard-hat beautifully!
> Cheers
> Gerard


Dont know if your fermenters are in their final postion ? But seems to be with a few new Micro's they are putting fermenters they are trying to cool in the full sun by windows WTF.Believe me those windows and fermenters are going to look real cruddy real soon.Best get the curtains ready or your sunscreen and polishing rag .Best of luck with the brewery :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Gerard_M

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Dont know if your fermenters are in their final postion ? But seems to be with a few new Micro's they are putting fermenters they are trying to cool in the full sun by windows WTF.Believe me those windows and fermenters are going to look real cruddy real soon.Best get the curtains ready or your sunscreen and polishing rag .Best of luck with the brewery :icon_cheers:
> GB



Those windows are facing East, the roller blinds along with some tiling on the other walls, will go on after the rest of the job is finished. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D.

I reckon if I had that much s/s bling in my brewery I'd be putting it near the window as well! :super: 

Perhaps the gentle sea breeze will actually save on cooling costs?! :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

T.D. said:


> I reckon if I had that much s/s bling in my brewery I'd be putting it near the window as well! :super:
> 
> Perhaps the gentle sea breeze will actually save on cooling costs?! :lol:



Get to see a bike race go past every year too. (Melbourne to Warrnambool Classic)  Be losts of thirsty punters then.

Warren -


----------



## T.D.

warrenlw63 said:


> Get to see a bike race go past every year too. (Melbourne to Warrnambool Classic)  Be losts of thirsty punters then.
> 
> Warren -



Any chance you'll be one of those thirsty punters Warren?

Great Ocean Road is still right up there on my "things to do" list. Won't be long till I find myself knocking on the door of the Flying Horse I don't reckon! But I'll wait till the beer's pouring first I think!


----------



## warrenlw63

Wouldn't mind... Two things I love. Beer and Bike Racing. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Doogiechap

My folks still live in Warrnambool and they will be under strict instructions to pack some 'samples' when they next run the Gauntlet across the Nullaboor later this year. Here's hoping production will be up and running by then. Good luck with it all Gerard. I'm sure there is a large niche in the South West for such a venture. :beerbang: .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Gerard_M

T.D. said:


> I reckon if I had that much s/s bling in my brewery I'd be putting it near the window as well! :super:
> Perhaps the gentle sea breeze will actually save on cooling costs?! :lol:



T.D.
The window to the east, behind the bright tanks, faces the B.P servo & The Macca's that were also built as part of the project. I reckon we might get a few people through the door because of what they see through the window. We already have had alot of people walk up to the windows for a perve when they get out to stretch their legs after a long drive. The Sunday morning breakfast trade could give the guys in the kitchen a bit of a shock too. Plenty of travellers pass down this stretch of the Great Ocean Road, if all of them have just one pot each we are sorted!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Millet Man

Gerard,

Have you decided which are the fermenters and which are the bright beer tanks yet? :unsure:  

Hope you get it sorted out soon, I'll be sure to come down for a look when she's fired up.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Gerard_M

Millet Man said:


> Gerard,
> 
> Have you decided which are the fermenters and which are the bright beer tanks yet? :unsure:
> 
> Hope you get it sorted out soon, I'll be sure to come down for a look when she's fired up.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



Andrew
Those sorts of problems are the ones that really worry me, when there is something that obvious. Very frustrating, I may have even swore. :unsure: 
Our process is no-where near as interesting as yours. We will be in touch later about getting your Gluten Free beers into our bottle shop.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

Two weeks have passed & no-change. The site is starting to get finished off & the bar & bistro areas have really started to take shape. In the brewhouse there has been nothing to report. Somebody ran a broom through to clean up after the sparkies etc, but other than that nothing!
Cheers
Gerard (who is extremely bored!)


----------



## Duff

Hang in there mate, with all the golf you are playing and all the pilot brews you are making (and having on tap at home), things can't be that bad B)


----------



## Jono_w

Gerard_M said:


> Two weeks have passed & no-change. The site is starting to get finished off & the bar & bistro areas have really started to take shape. In the brewhouse there has been nothing to report. Somebody ran a broom through to clean up after the sparkies etc, but other than that nothing!
> Cheers
> Gerard (who is extremely bored!)



Bored!! 
Take the trip down the road to Portland and finish my brewery off for me..


----------



## spog

Gerard_M said:


> Two weeks have passed & no-change. The site is starting to get finished off & the bar & bistro areas have really started to take shape. In the brewhouse there has been nothing to report. Somebody ran a broom through to clean up after the sparkies etc, but other than that nothing!
> Cheers
> Gerard (who is extremely bored!)


sounds like a size nine needs to be forcebly
inserted into some rear ends to get the show on the road. while i am jeolous i would,nt want to be in your shoes,(hows that for a pick me up)  all the best its on my hit list ...cheers...spog..


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> Hang in there mate, with all the golf you are playing and all the pilot brews you are making (and having on tap at home), things can't be that bad B)



There is more to life than playing golf & beer you know Duff! Yeah actually that still sounds weird when you say it out aloud. Everything is pretty good really. Family is happy & healthy living in a beautiful country town by the sea, geeting paid to do stuff all. This place is so far away from Sydney it is awesome. Warrnambool would be a great place for a brewery, I only wish there was one here.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc

Gerard_M said:


> This place is so far away from Sydney it is awesome. Warrnambool would be a great place for a brewery, I only wish there was one here.



I think I know a guy who ....... oh wait.
Seriously hang in there, enjoy the down time. When you hit production you'll be busy as hell. 

Oh, and get the installers mobile number and start SMS'ing him every hour asking how things are progressing 

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M

Well we have approval from the ATO, if only everybody else could operate a quick & efficient as those wonderful poeple who work in the Public Service!
Still looks like a minimum of 2 weeks before we brew. 2 public holidays & an RDO in the next week!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Millet Man

Gerard_M said:


> Well we have approval from the ATO, if only everybody else could operate a quick & efficient as those wonderful poeple who work in the Public Service!
> Still looks like a minimum of 2 weeks before we brew. 2 public holidays & an RDO in the next week!
> Cheers
> Gerard


Gerard,

Good to hear, if you want to see how the little DE filter operates before you start up then send me a PM as I will be filtering next Thursday and Friday.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## KoNG

Gerard_M said:


> Well we have approval from the ATO, if only everybody else could operate a quick & efficient as those wonderful poeple who work in the Public Service!
> Still looks like a minimum of 2 weeks before we brew. 2 public holidays & an RDO in the next week!
> Cheers
> Gerard


with all the down time you've had GM, i'd let the RDO slide and get amongst it...!!!!!


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> Well we have approval from the ATO, if only everybody else could operate a quick & efficient as those wonderful poeple who work in the Public Service!
> Still looks like a minimum of 2 weeks before we brew. 2 public holidays & an RDO in the next week!
> Cheers
> Gerard



OK so 2 weeks later & it could well be another week at least before we brew. I was asked by the owner today if I could see the light at the end of the tunnel? But as we have power issues it looks like that light would be on an extension lead. Should have beer at the Taphouse in Melb for 22nd of June.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> OK so 2 weeks later & it could well be another week at least before we brew.



OK so today marks 3 months since the brewery turned up on the back of a truck. To mark this occasion I celebrated by switching power on in the brewhouse for the first time & caustic cleaning the bright tanks! There is only one power point live in the brewery, :huh: & with a heap of electrical work, & some other stuff to be finished, we will not get a water brew done before next monday! Pretty frustrating, but getting closer. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jono_w

Gerard_M said:


> There is only one power point live in the brewery, :huh:



[Joke] Is it 10 amp? Thats well enough to power a whole brewery, just file down the earth pin ! :lol: [/Joke]

Gerard,
Good to hear things are finally moving along! 
So I wont be getting a beer in the next four weeks? Have to be in 6 months when I return from holidays! 
Tell them sparkies to pull their finger out!.
Good luck with the first brew mate, cant wait to check it out!

Jonathon


----------



## Gerard_M

Jonathon said:


> [Joke] Is it 10 amp? Thats well enough to power a whole brewery, just file down the earth pin ! :lol: [/Joke]
> 
> Gerard,
> Good to hear things are finally moving along!
> So I wont be getting a beer in the next four weeks? Have to be in 6 months when I return from holidays!
> Tell them sparkies to pull their finger out!.
> Good luck with the first brew mate, cant wait to check it out!
> 
> Jonathon




Jonathon
We should be ready in about mid-late June. The construction company went belly up yesterday arvo. The Site has been taken over this morning & all the sub-contractors are getting sorted out & things should move a little quicker as we finish off.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bconnery

Gerard_M said:


> Jonathon
> We should be ready in about mid-late June. The construction company went belly up yesterday arvo. The Site has been taken over this morning & all the sub-contractors are getting sorted out & things should move a little quicker as we finish off.
> Cheers
> Gerard


Oh man that sucks. I was annoyed when the same thing happened to me, and that was just a verandah, not a flashy new fun brewery!!

Here's hoping it moves nice and quick now...


----------



## Jono_w

Gerard_M said:


> Jonathon
> We should be ready in about mid-late June. The construction company went belly up yesterday arvo. The Site has been taken over this morning & all the sub-contractors are getting sorted out & things should move a little quicker as we finish off.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Really? That will throw a spanner in the works.. I think you should update your sign out the front , "Brewery opening _really_ soon" I drive past it quite often wondering when it will change..


----------



## bagnol

Jonathon said:


> Really? That will throw a spanner in the works.. I think you should update your sign out the front , "Brewery opening _really_ soon" I drive past it quite often wondering when it will change..



I remember back when the sign read "Opening November". It must be a real PITA to have all that shiny equipment sitting idle. 

I'm looking forward to finally trying the brews. Has there been any talk of a 'Grand Opening' bash?


----------



## spog

gerard, another brewery on my hit list,may be heading your way early(ish) next year on a road trip,....cheers..........spog..


----------



## Gerard_M

Millet Man said:


> Gerard,
> 
> Have you decided which are the fermenters and which are the bright beer tanks yet? :unsure:
> 
> Hope you get it sorted out soon, I'll be sure to come down for a look when she's fired up.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.




Andrew
We ran a hot caustic brew from the kettle to the whirlpool yesterday. 600 litres only just fits in the kettle & spills out of the whirlpool!
Interesting situation when you consider it is a 6hl system. A few other issues will be sorted before we brew this Thurs, Fri & maybe even Saturday.
Should be open the last weekend in June.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy

Pic of Gerard and the 'Flying horse'


pumpy


----------



## T.D.

Pumpy said:


> Pic of Gerard and the 'Flying horse'
> 
> 
> pumpy



Gerard's the guy in the background I take it???  :lol: 

Nah, seriously Gerard, good to hear its all about to happen mate! I'll be visiting for sure once the beer is on tap! Good luck with the first few brews. (tell me more about the kettle and whirlpool capacity though! Surely that means you can only really brew at absolute max 500L at a time??? Those brewery consultants need a swift kick up the arse I reckon!)


----------



## Millet Man

Gerard_M said:


> Andrew
> We ran a hot caustic brew from the kettle to the whirlpool yesterday. 600 litres only just fits in the kettle & spills out of the whirlpool!
> Interesting situation when you consider it is a 6hl system. A few other issues will be sorted before we brew this Thurs, Fri & maybe even Saturday.
> Should be open the last weekend in June.
> Cheers
> Gerard


Gerard,

The fun continues!!! Looks like Steptoe and Son Contractors (good pic Pumpy :lol: ) buggered up the scaling down of the tanks, and never bothered to do a calculation. Might have to do a concentrated boil and add some pre-boiled and chilled water to the fermenters to get it up to 6hl.

I'm cranking up the old Bintara mash tun for the first time tomorrow to do an organic barley brew so that should be fun, no idea of how it's going to perform so should keep me on my toes. Glad I've got a 60hl kettle/whirlpool to do 36hl batches in.

I'll be down your way soon so looking forward to seeing it running.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Gerard_M

Well it finally happened.....we brewed. Nothing to brag about really, just a basic pale that will end up a light beer if it is worth kegging. There were a few plant issues which I raised earlier on. We proceeded & had a sh!t of a day. I have decided not to brew again until these issues are fixed. We should have at least 3 beers done by the end of this week. If you are down this way early next month drop in for a sample.(oh & bring a jumper it is pretty cold)
cheers
Gerard


----------



## yardy

congratulations on the maiden brew, i suppose any system has a few bugs to sort out, hope you get it sorted.

cheers
Yardy


----------



## Franko

Well done Gerard

Good to see your'e finally earning your keep mate :lol: 

Franko


----------



## Doc

You'd gone all quiet Gerard, so I thought you were well and truely in the thick of brewing up a storm.
Good to here the virgin brew is out of the way, and a plan is in place for some changes so you can get that system cranking.

Toasting the new brewery now, so here's to full production ahead :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## jimi

Good stuff Gerard!!

Can't wait only 3 weeks till holi's then I'll be packing up the family and sliding down the highway to kick in the door and see what you're turning out. :beer: 

So when does the bottling start for take awys h34r:


----------



## Millet Man

Gerard_M said:


> Well it finally happened.....we brewed. Nothing to brag about really, just a basic pale that will end up a light beer if it is worth kegging. There were a few plant issues which I raised earlier on. We proceeded & had a sh!t of a day. I have decided not to brew again until these issues are fixed. We should have at least 3 beers done by the end of this week. If you are down this way early next month drop in for a sample.(oh & bring a jumper it is pretty cold)
> cheers
> Gerard


Good to hear Gerard, hope the problems can be sorted out without too much work.

First run on the barley mash tun last week for me ended up a 5 hour lauter and the day was longer than a gluten free brew!!! After a couple of hours and only 5 hl in the kettle I heard Scotty's mantra echoing in my head...float the mash...drain slowly...float the mash... pumped it all back under and started again and all went to plan from there.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Gerard_M

We now have 3 beers kicking away in the fermentors, but not without a few dramas. After the first 2 brews there were some welding jobs, including the lauter tun floor which shat itself. Today we will do some more modifications & hopefully brew again tomorrow. The Dirty Angel was brewed yesterday, & should be ready for the opening sometime around the 27th of June, the Whale Ale is tasting great at the moment, just need to get the place open & sell a few pots!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy

Well done Gerard ,At least they have the right man for the job .

Pumpy


----------



## I like beer

Good to hear Gerard can't wait to get over next month with the beer club and sample a few beers :super: .Cheers Dave


----------



## Duff

Good to hear Gerard. We'll be there for a weekend soon.

Cheers.


----------



## jimi

Gerard_M said:


> We now have 3 beers kicking away in the fermentors, but not without a few dramas. After the first 2 brews there were some welding jobs, including the lauter tun floor which shat itself. Today we will do some more modifications & hopefully brew again tomorrow. The Dirty Angel was brewed yesterday, & should be ready for the opening sometime around the 27th of June, the Whale Ale is tasting great at the moment, just need to get the place open & sell a few pots!
> Cheers
> Gerard




Ahhh glorius timing :beer:


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> Good to hear Gerard. We'll be there for a weekend soon.
> 
> Cheers.



Duff bring your clubs & bring some game! I haven't had a hit for a few weeks but I am trying to get out for 9 holes weds arvo,  

Jimi, I was trying to get a few beers done earlier so that I could get a keg up to Melb for SpecTAPular this Sunday, but we got stuffed around way too much so I pulled the pin & let someone else have our spot. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff

Gerard_M said:


> Duff bring your clubs & bring some game! I haven't had a hit for a few weeks but I am trying to get out for 9 holes weds arvo,



I'm ready. We'll do a traditionalist match at Port Fairy soon. No 3 woods, will sub a 1 iron instead!


----------



## jimi

Gerard_M said:


> Duff bring your clubs & bring some game! I haven't had a hit for a few weeks but I am trying to get out for 9 holes weds arvo,
> 
> Jimi, I was trying to get a few beers done earlier so that I could get a keg up to Melb for SpecTAPular this Sunday, but we got stuffed around way too much so I pulled the pin & let someone else have our spot.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



The SpecTAPular sounds alright, they've had some great beers on there, but unfortunately not much space for the pram to move around. A beer spilt into the pram is not the "head wetting" I'm going for. 
 

Warnambool was the origin 'road trip' for us when we turned 18 and were looking for a night out after footy. Looks like it'll be the new attraction again!


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> I'm ready. We'll do a traditionalist match at Port Fairy soon. No 3 woods, will sub a 1 iron instead!



Umm, my persimmon driver has a graphite shaft, does that count? A few 3 woods here & 1 irons so no dramas there! I will sub my Mum's old 4 wood for the hybrid. We will have to play it twice so I can show off how far I can bomb with a bit of technology.
All washed down with tankards of Dirty Angel.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Gerard_M said:


> Jimi, I was trying to get a few beers done earlier so that I could get a keg up to Melb for SpecTAPular this Sunday, but we got stuffed around way too much so I pulled the pin & let someone else have our spot.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



Bugger, I'm going to the SpecTapular, it would have been great to get to try your beer Gerard.

Guess I'll have to head down to the Flying Horse instead

TB


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> We now have 3 beers kicking away in the fermentors, The Dirty Angel was brewed yesterday, & should be ready for the opening sometime around the 27th of June, the Whale Ale is tasting great at the moment, just need to get the place open & sell a few pots!
> Cheers
> Gerard




OK a few changes, we will now be ready for opening on Saturday July 5th!!!!!
There has been a delay caused by something that is not brewery related.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster

Gerard_M said:


> There has been a delay caused by something that is not brewery related.



Got to get another few nines in?


----------



## Gerard_M

We had a night for the tradies that have worked on the project this evening. By Friday we should have everything sorted out & tills operating.
The Dirty Angel has been by far the most popular, & the Whale Ale will be on tap by Friday arvo.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bagnol

Nice.

I'll be tonguing for a decent beer after enduring a day at the Fun4Kids Festival on Sunday. The timing couldn't be better. I may even sneak in on Saturday if I can find an excuse to get to town.

Good luck with the opening.

Bagnol


----------



## Mercs Own

Gerard_M said:


> OK a few changes, we will now be ready for opening on Saturday July 5th!!!!!
> There has been a delay caused by something that is not brewery related.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard, good luck for the 5th - how long is the drive from Melb?? What time is the openning?


----------



## Gerard_M

Mercs Own said:


> Gerard, good luck for the 5th - how long is the drive from Melb?? What time is the openning?




Merc
We are having a "soft opening" with a bigger opening in about a month or so. We are about 3 hrs drive from Melb CBD. There are a few short cuts that I have taken, but wouldn't try & explain, but if you can detour around Geelong it is a bonus. We will be back into fullscale brewing next week.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Whereabouts in Warnambool are you located Gerard?

Have a mate going over there next week and he is keen to visit the FHB!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gerard_M

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Whereabouts in Warnambool are you located Gerard?
> 
> Have a mate going over there next week and he is keen to visit the FHB!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




TDA
We are on the Princes H'way as you come into town from Melb. You can't miss it.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Gerard_M said:


> TDA
> We are on the Princes H'way as you come into town from Melb. You can't miss it.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Thanks Gerard, I will pass that on to him.

C&B
TDA


----------



## fraser_john

Awesome, I have an annual date in Warnambool as my daughter dances in the highland dance competition held at the Show, so I guess I know where I will spend Saturday night now


----------



## jayse

Gerard_M said:


> OK a few changes, we will now be ready for opening on Saturday July 5th!!!!!
> There has been a delay caused by something that is not brewery related.
> Cheers
> Gerard




Hope tommorow goes swimmingly for you Gerard :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gerard_M

Well we had the tradies in on Weds night & thursday was a soft opening, lunch & dinner sittings for invited friends etc. They got through plenty of beer, the Dirty Angel & Whale Ale proving most popular. Today we put tills in the draws & started selling. The place was chokas when I left & the Dirty Angel has established itself as our most popular drop. The Whale Ale was going great, but the Dirty Angel has a few other things going for it when it comes to attracting attention. We are brewing flat out next week to get our stocks up, & a few days of keg cleaning .
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dogs01

Gerard_M said:


> Well we had the tradies in on Weds night & thursday was a soft opening, lunch & dinner sittings for invited friends etc. They got through plenty of beer, the Dirty Angel & Whale Ale proving most popular. Today we put tills in the draws & started selling. The place was chokas when I left & the Dirty Angel has established itself as our most popular drop. The Whale Ale was going great, but the Dirty Angel has a few other things going for it when it comes to attracting attention. We are brewing flat out next week to get our stocks up, & a few days of keg cleaning .
> Cheers
> Gerard



Congrats Gerard,

Cannot wait to visit and see the finished project.
After that little taste of the Dirty Angel at your place I am now drinking dark beers. Please get some into bottles soon so I can buy some as it gets expensive to visit from Newcastle every weekend to get a taste of a great beer.

Will be keeping intouch
Dogs01


----------



## Gerard_M

If anybody from here is planning to visit FHB&B over the next few weeks, please call ahead to find out what we have available on tap & avoid disappointment. We will run out of our range of beers by Mon arvo. I have a Porter to keg this week & 3 beers to brew to try & get back in front. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bagnol

> We will run out of our range of beers by Mon arvo.



That'd be right. 

My plan was to visit yesterday (Sunday), but the missus dragged me straight home after the kids festival because she was late for work. I didn't mind too much because we had booked in for tea on Wednesday. <_< 

I suppose it's a good sign for you guys that the beer is selling out. I've heard some very favourable reports. Some from blokes I've only ever known to drink CUB.

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## eric8

Well Done Gerard and team, great to hear the new brewery is selling out!

Maybe when you get your stocks back up you can send some up for your old mates in the HBG   .


----------



## Gerard_M

bagnol said:


> That'd be right.
> My plan was to visit yesterday (Sunday), but the missus dragged me straight home after the kids festival because she was late for work. I didn't mind too much because we had booked in for tea on Wednesday. <_<
> I suppose it's a good sign for you guys that the beer is selling out. I've heard some very favourable reports. Some from blokes I've only ever known to drink CUB.
> 
> Cheers
> Bagnol



Sorry Bag, we sold 24 kegs in 3 days (as well as 19 kegs of mega-swill). I thought it would be quiet today, but there were plenty in for lunch & there were more booked in for dinner this evening. I reckon by Weds night there will none of our own beers left. I have a Porter going on tap late in the week, & I plan to brew Tues, Weds, Thurs.
Bottling is definately going to happen, just not sure how long till we get there.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## MVZOOM

AWESOME Mate! :icon_chickcheers: 


Great to hear you guys are going gangbusters! That's a hell-load of beer to sell, and good to hear the rave reviews.

Keep it up - Cheers, MIke


----------



## Ross

Good to hear it's all going great guns Gerard....
A far cry from the megaswill crowd of Paddy's, hey.

Cheers Ross


----------



## I like beer

I hope you will have some beers to go next sunday (20TH) for the portland bay hoppers to taste :beer: heard a rumour you were out of beers ( not mega swill)


----------



## I like beer

I hope you will have some beers to go next sunday (20TH) for the portland bay hoppers to taste :beer: heard a rumour you were out of beers ( not mega swill) Must be good beer


----------



## Gerard_M

I like beer said:


> I hope you will have some beers to go next sunday (20TH) for the portland bay hoppers to taste :beer: heard a rumour you were out of beers ( not mega swill) Must be good beer



That rumour was spot on, we were out of beer for 3 days. We have the Mahogany Porter on, but that won't last. We got through 2 kegs of it yesterday. By the 20th we will have The Dirty Angel back on tap, but not much else. If you turn up on the 27th you might get a better selection. Always best to give me a call first & avoid disapointment. I am off now to continue with repairs before we can start brewing again. Very lucky that there are people in this part of the world that can do (very) confined spaces welding.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

Ross said:


> Good to hear it's all going great guns Gerard....
> A far cry from the megaswill crowd of Paddy's, hey.
> Cheers Ross



Yes Ross, the beers have been enthusiastically recieved. No filtration, No WhirFloc, No Poly-Clar, No Finnings, actually none of those crap addatives that you see people carrying on about, just water, hops, malt & yeast. Too simple really.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D.

The way beer was intended 'ey Gerard! :chug: 

I heard on the grapevine that you may even be looking at getting a bottling line! That would be schmick - give us non-Warrnamboolians a chance to get stuck into some Dirty Angel and Whale Ale! Not that its gonna stop me visiting though!


----------



## kabooby

Gerard_M said:


> Yes Ross, the beers have been enthusiastically recieved. No filtration, No WhirFloc, No Poly-Clar, No Finnings, actually none of those crap addatives that you see people carrying on about, just water, hops, malt & yeast. Too simple really.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Does that mean you don't even adjust your water chemistry?

Kabooby


----------



## jimi

My holidays evaporated way too quickly and we ended up visiting family instead of brewery ... where's the priorities  
Gerard - Any truth to the rumour that one of the owners is a guy I've lined up against in footy down this way?


----------



## Gerard_M

jimi said:


> Gerard - Any truth to the rumour that one of the owners is a guy I've lined up against in footy down this way?



Matt Monk & Matt Stewart are both well known footballers/radio personalities down this way. Monky now plays for a team from Colac. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

kabooby said:


> Does that mean you don't even adjust your water chemistry?
> Kabooby



After 3 different water analysis all came back much the same I decided that apart from filtering, we have no reason to play with the water chemistry. Like I have said before, sometimes it is what you don't put in the beer that makes it taste better!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## edoeven

I was talking to a mate who was recently in w'bool - I mentioned a new brewpub/micro that had opened there! he knew about it, had been, and mentioned the beer was all gone at the time. small world  I'll have to drop in and check it out at some point !


----------



## T.D.

Sounds like you need a bigger brewery Gerard!


----------



## KoNG

nice one GMF,
i've been off the radar a bit lately, but good to see you are up and running at full speed.
you might have to set up some Bright tanks to serve from.... B) 

i'm due down in Melbourne at the end of August, tight time line though, so we'll see what we can do.  
will flick you an email before then anyways.

Cheers
Dowdy


----------



## T.D.

KoNG said:


> i'm due down in Melbourne at the end of August, tight time line though, so we'll see what we can do.
> will flick you an email before then anyways.
> 
> Cheers
> Dowdy



Maybe go Melbourne back to Sydney via Warrnambool??? :lol: Great Ocean Road on a push bike would be awesome!


----------



## KoNG

Tis long enough as it is...!!!!
i'll still try and sway the team though..


----------



## jimi

Gerard_M said:


> Matt Monk & Matt Stewart are both well known footballers/radio personalities down this way. Monky now plays for a team from Colac.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Story is true then, just another reason to buy your opponent a beer after the match and have a chat. Monkys crew are travelling pretty well at the moment. You couldn't invite the team down one Friday to try a new brew and accidently under represent the alcohol % could you


----------



## Gerard_M

This Friday night we will have our full range back on tap, but by Saturday we will probably have run out of Whale.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## spog

Gerard_M said:


> This Friday night we will have our full range back on tap, but by Saturday we will probably have run out of Whale.
> Cheers
> Gerard


sounds like a fella has to plan his holidays around a brewing cycle.........mmmm.yeah now that i will do.
da big road trip, long service leave,is getting closer.
but where to go is the big problem,so many breweries so little time........... B) cheers..........spog.......


----------



## Gerard_M

We have a new beer called The King Brown, which might make an appearence on the AFL Footy show tonight!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## spog

Gerard_M said:


> We have a new beer called The King Brown, which might make an appearence on the AFL Footy show tonight!
> Cheers
> Gerard



ahhh,bugga dont get it here, still on the hit list though....cheers.....spog...


----------



## jimi

Gerard - Is the King Brown a tribute to the former local lad, Jonathon? If he hadn't already signed on for life at Bris-vagas I'd be thinking it was part of the contractual offer made by Collingwood  

Monky isn't getting you to do a celebration ale after the teams grand final win is he? My team choked in the finals, but we do get the very small accolade of being the only team to roll his lot during the season, just didn't do well enough when it mattered to play them again when it mattered.

Are the stocks going to hold out during these next holidays or are the locals still sucking you dry?


----------



## Gerard_M

jimi said:


> Are the stocks going to hold out during these next holidays or are the locals still sucking you dry?



Production issues have been sorted out, leaving little risk of shortages over the Summer.We have about 1000litres of Dirty Angel in the tank to get us through the next week, & the Lady Bay is back on tap by the end of the week. The next batch of Porter is going to be a Double Choc version & a Wheat beer will be the next seasonal.
Bottling plant should be fully operational in about 3 weeks. What we bottle or what size we bottle is yet to be sorted out.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jerry

Visited the Flying Horse Brewery the weekend before last when we spent a couple of nights in Warrnambool.

Spent an hour or so there on the Sunday afternoon and then went back Monday night for dinner.

Tried all three beers that were available, (the Lady Bay was out) the Whale Ale, Dirty Angel and the Mahogany Porter. Enjoyed all, especially the Whale Ale.

The kids had fun in the "kids room" and the wife was impressed with the food. All of which made my drinking experience all the more relaxing.

Very impressed with the layout and design of the whole place too.

Seems to be very popular too, judging by how busy it was, even on the Monday night.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> We have a new beer called The King Brown, which might make an appearence on the AFL Footy show tonight!
> Cheers
> Gerard



We have missed the Footy Show so far, but the King Brown got a mention in todays Herald-Sun. Pg 27 of the sports section!
Its not much, but hey it's a free mention!
Cheers
G


----------



## Gerard_M

Looks like the Dirty Angel will be headed to Melbourne in late November, I will post again later with dates & outlets. Definately on tap during the week of the Australian Masters!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## jimi

Called into the Flying Horse during a bit of a long weekend tour of the great ocean road. 
Gerard was very generous with his time, showing me through the brewery and generally being open to lots of beer chat. He's a straight shooter and a very knowledgable brewer. The stop over ranked comfortably alongside any of the tweleve apostles stops .. may be for different reasons  
Apparently the brewery is set to be scaled up sometime soon which will give Gerard some relief. 
Tried all 4 beers with the Dirty Angel a favorite (which will be available to Melb folk soon without the need to travel too far). The Whale ale, as Gerard accurately described it is a cross between LCPA and Coopers PA and also a nice drop.
Will definately call in again next time we venture by.

Gerard - if your heading through to Melb or Geelong and want to break the trip up just let us know, we'll be only to happy to help out and there's always something on tap to discuss.


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> Looks like the Dirty Angel will be headed to Melbourne in late November, I will post again later with dates & outlets. Definately on tap during the week of the Australian Masters!



Not sure that the Dirty Angel will be heading to the Taphouse, but our latest seasonal, The Wollaston Wheaty has been getting a pretty good work out lately.
Woolaston Wheaty 4.6% Alc/Vol A traditional German Hefeweizen (cloudy wheat beer). Low on hop flavours with a large percentage of locally grown wheat in the grain bill. The use of a low flocculating German wheat yeast creates a cloudy finish, similar to a Hoegarden. Very refreshing, palate cleansing beer, great as your first beer on a hot day, goes well with seafood.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff

Gerard,

Sounds like all is going well mate. Wheat beers go real well up here in the warmth of summer B) 

Cheers.


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> Gerard,
> 
> Sounds like all is going well mate. Wheat beers go real well up here in the warmth of summer B)
> 
> Cheers.



One of your more subtle hints Brett. I am going to finish the bottle-filler his week, so you may end up with a test sample. I would prefer your opinion on The Dirty Angel though, as it is a style that you are very familiar with.
This week I am brewing the second batch of our Belgian Summer Ale. The 90min rest gives me enough time to hit a couple of bags of 9 irons out the back paddock!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D.

Gerard_M said:


> One of your more subtle hints Brett. I am going to finish the bottle-filler his week, so you may end up with a test sample. I would prefer your opinion on The Dirty Angel though...



Perhaps what you need is somebody a bit further South than FNQ for the Dirty Angel Gerard... you know, where its a bit cooler? Might I suggest Sydney's Northern Beaches as a good starting point?

BTW, Belgian Summer Ale sounds awesome. You're getting a bloody good variety of beers down there now!


----------



## Duff

T.D. said:


> Perhaps what you need is somebody a bit further South than FNQ for the Dirty Angel Gerard... you know, where its a bit cooler? Might I suggest Sydney's Northern Beaches as a good starting point?



Piss off Get in line T.D. We got AC here, so if I have to sit in my bedroom and drink them I will. (My conical is within arms reach of the bed - nice and cool  )




Gerard_M said:


> One of your more subtle hints Brett. I am going to finish the bottle-filler his week, so you may end up with a test sample. I would prefer your opinion on The Dirty Angel though, as it is a style that you are very familiar with.



Wheat, Pale, Porter, Dirty Angel are all fine Gerard.


----------



## Gerard_M

Gerard_M said:


> I am going to finish the bottle-filler his week, so you may end up with a test sample.



We will be running water through our new 4 head counter pressure filler in the morning. It is more than just a bottling machine, it is a work of art. :beerbang: 
Hope the bloody thing works.
Cheers 
Gerard


----------



## KoNG

Send some West old fella..!!!!


----------



## T.D.

Gerard_M said:


> We will be running water through our new 4 head counter pressure filler in the morning. It is more than just a bottling machine, it is a work of art. :beerbang:
> Hope the bloody thing works.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Great news GM. But despite undoubtedly being of the highest quality, such a device really does need some thorough roadtesting and feedback sessions...



KoNG said:


> Send some West old fella..!!!!



Postage would be WAAAYYY too much unfortunately KoNG. Tell you what, I'll email you my tasting notes...?



Duff said:


> Piss off Get in line T.D. We got AC here, so if I have to sit in my bedroom and drink them I will. (My conical is within arms reach of the bed - nice and cool  )



Aircon will get you close Duff, but your weather is just too darn nice up there. You need gloomy overcast weather to really appreciate an English Dark Ale. Sydney's forecast for the next few days fits the bill nicely!

Of course, the logical and gentlemanly way to settle all this would be for Gerard to send us all a six pack...


----------



## Gerard_M

T.D. said:


> Of course, the logical and gentlemanly way to settle all this would be for Gerard to send us all a six pack...



What, you mean free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gerard


----------



## T.D.

Gerard_M said:


> What, you mean free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gerard



I never actually said that Gerard, but if you insist!


----------



## tdh

G'day Gerard, am looking forward to tasting your wares. We'll be there Wednesday and Thursday for a good look see.

tdh


----------



## Gerard_M

tdh said:


> G'day Gerard, am looking forward to tasting your wares. We'll be there Wednesday and Thursday for a good look see.
> 
> tdh



Thomas
I look forward to catching up with you, but if the weather is OK I could be on the golf course Weds arvo
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## tdh

OK weather in Warrnambool ?!?  





Gerard_M said:


> Thomas
> I look forward to catching up with you, but if the weather is OK I could be on the golf course Weds arvo
> Cheers
> Gerard


----------



## Duff

Gerard_M said:


> What, you mean free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gerard



Aahhhh, the postman didn't lose them after all.....


----------



## Gerard_M

Belgian Summer Ale went on tap this morning. It should be in great condition by about 3pm.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

OK the bottling plant will be operational by Thurs arvo. Pallet of glass arriving early next week. There should be a few samples in the post next week.
If the labels turn up then we will have take-aways on sale for Christmas
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

The last adjustment worked great, only one small welding job before we start the cleaning run & get going. 
Glass arrives tomorrow. 
At this stage we will be doing a bottling shift Weds & Thurs
Labels arrive next week, stick em on & get them into the bottle shop.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

http://www.standard.net.au/news/local/news...on/1384351.aspx

The boss went shopping last week, looks like a few more taps to fill!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D.

Hey Gerard, great news. Looks like you'll need to get that up-sized brewery into action sooner rather than later!

Any plans to get the bottles into stores interstate?


----------



## Gerard_M

T.D. said:


> Hey Gerard, great news. Looks like you'll need to get that up-sized brewery into action sooner rather than later!
> 
> Any plans to get the bottles into stores interstate?



Tim
New brew house has arrived in Oz, just need to get the new fermenters & bright tanks here. Everything "should" be ready to install early March. For now we push on with the present set-up.
Our beers are un-filtered & un-pasturised, so that limits our ability to conquer the world. We will have a few places in Melb, & around the South-West. We will look at a few Sydney sessions later next year. There could be some inter-net sales of special brews, but for now it is just 6 packs of Whale & Dirty!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## homekegger1

Looks like I get to make a stop by there tomorrow. Looking forward to some of the beers Gerard. Forgot my holiday plans had me travelling through Warrnambool and past your brewery.

Cheers 

HK


----------



## Gerard_M

Didn't see this until just now HK. We had a pretty busy day, well I was just doing tranfers & keeping an eye on the cricket, but others looked busy. I ended up behind the bar pulling beers late this arvo, glad I am not asked to do that on a permanent basis. If you found your way in I hope you enjoyed the beers.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## homekegger1

Gerard_M said:


> Didn't see this until just now HK. We had a pretty busy day, well I was just doing tranfers & keeping an eye on the cricket, but others looked busy. I ended up behind the bar pulling beers late this arvo, glad I am not asked to do that on a permanent basis. If you found your way in I hope you enjoyed the beers.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Thanks Gerard,

I was really looking forward to dropping in. However as we arrive in the bool, my newborn started crying his head off in the back of the car. So a quick pit stop to feed and change (45mins) we were on our way again to our next stop and I completely forgot till we were about 50kms out of town. I was spewing. However I will endevour to make it in one day on a return trip.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Gerard_M

homekegger1 said:


> Thanks Gerard,
> I was really looking forward to dropping in. However as we arrive in the bool, my newborn started crying his head off in the back of the car. So a quick pit stop to feed and change (45mins) we were on our way again to our next stop and I completely forgot till we were about 50kms out of town. I was spewing. However I will endevour to make it in one day on a return trip.
> Cheers
> HK



Bad luck mate. You missed out on the baby change tables & the cleanest toilets in any pub I have seen. The Lounge area is generally packed with prams & strollers in the mid/late afternoon during the week.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

28/1/2009

POSITIONS VACANT

Head Brewer Flying Horse Bar & Brewery, Warrnambool

The Flying Horse Bar & Brewery one of regional Victorias largest hotels and newest Microbreweries on the end of the Great Ocean Road has been operational since July 4, 2008.

The Brewery has produced up to 6 different beers and is seeking a suitable person to assume the role as Head Brewer.

The applicant should have experience, a team player and passionate about brewing and promoting his/her beer.

The business is privately owned and you will enjoy a close working relationship with the owner/managers and a sea change in the premier city of South West Victoria.

The current brewery will be upgraded at the start of March to a conventional 10hl mash/lauter system designed for infusion brewing with on board control system complete in a stainless finish.

An attractive salary is available to a suitable applicant. Contract Brewing will also be considered.

Application close March 7.

For more information phone Matt Monk on 0417 011 047 or email resume and letter of application to [email protected]

Feel free to visit our website www.theflyinghorse.com.au


----------



## Fents

you leaving gerard?


----------



## Gerard_M

Yeah mate I am heading back to Sydney. Warrnambool is a great place, & I would love to stay, but family comes first.
Great opportunity for anyone that has done a bit of commercial brewing or even a Ballarat Uni Grad to get his hands dirty!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## I like beer

Sad to hear but family does come first.Hope the moving goes well. Won't stop me coming over for lunch and a couple of beers today. Dave


----------



## Fents

Gerard_M said:


> Yeah mate I am heading back to Sydney. Warrnambool is a great place, & I would love to stay, but family comes first.
> Great opportunity for anyone that has done a bit of commercial brewing or even a Ballarat Uni Grad to get his hands dirty!
> Cheers
> Gerard



when you leaving mate? ive been meaning to grab some crew and drive up for a day / lunch session and meet you, get a tour (steal your yeast )etc. if your still there for a couple of months i'll get off my ass and organise it.


----------



## dogs01

Hi Gerard,
Sorry to hear that you are leaving your baby but I do understand. Please keep us informed of your next project and local so a few of us can have a few cold ones with you. 
All the best
Dogs


----------



## Gerard_M

Fents said:


> when you leaving mate? ive been meaning to grab some crew and drive up for a day / lunch session and meet you, get a tour (steal your yeast )etc. if your still there for a couple of months i'll get off my ass and organise it.



I will be leaving at the end of Feb, which means I am available to play cricket for Epping 5th grade in the final round of the season.........if required.
There have been a few offers this week that I have knocked back as I am keeping my options open for the IPL or even ICL. 
Other than that I have to wait until Dec 27th 2010 for Terry Price to turn 50 & I will be caddying on the seniors tour!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M

Today is the last brewday for me. I will leave the place well stocked up with plenty of Whale, Dirty Angel, Porter & Wheat. Should see them through the next few months while the new brewery is installed.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Peter Wadey

Gerard_M said:


> Today is the last brewday for me. I will leave the place well stocked up with plenty of Whale, Dirty Angel, Porter & Wheat. Should see them through the next few months while the new brewery is installed.
> Cheers
> Gerard



I can see we're going to have to change your nickname to Nomad.

Garage door is open & there's a wheat beer on tap.

Wad


----------



## Gerard_M

Peter Wadey said:


> I can see we're going to have to change your nickname to Nomad.
> 
> Garage door is open & there's a wheat beer on tap.
> 
> Wad



Thanks Pete, I will take you up on that. I would much prefer some of those ESB's you keep taking pics of, or what about that Choc Porter. I will have a few darker beers on tap myself so make sure you wander around for a couple. We will be living 1/2 way between Midway & 5 Ways, safe stumbling distance. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dig

Hi Gerard

A quick question for you about Flying Horse, how come they are getting a new brewhouse after just six months of operation? I can't recall another case where the planning has gone that far wrong... An expensive exercise you would think.

Dean


----------



## Gerard_M

dig said:


> Hi Gerard
> 
> A quick question for you about Flying Horse, how come they are getting a new brewhouse after just six months of operation? I can't recall another case where the planning has gone that far wrong... An expensive exercise you would think.
> 
> Dean



Dean

[Insert confidentiality agreement]

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## jimi

Gerard- When I moved down here from Sydney I was bouyed by the news that you had taken on the flying horse. The next brewer has boots to fill. All the best for the future back up north!


----------



## Gerard_M

jimi said:


> Gerard- When I moved down here from Sydney I was bouyed by the news that you had taken on the flying horse. The next brewer has boots to fill. All the best for the future back up north!



Thanks James
I will be taking my boots with me, so the new guy can fill his own boots 
Only one day to go, then a quick drive up the Hume to civilisation!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika

When I was there last week the bar wench mentioned that they had a new head brewer already. Anyone we know ?

Would be interesting trying to cram a much bigger brewery into that little space. I was a little suprised they had such a small system for such a large looking pub. Also a bit suprising that it was a 5 vessel brewery (Ok, 6 if you count Cold Liquor). Hot liquor - Mash Tun - Lauter Tun - Kettle - Whirlpool vessel.
And unless it was hiding pretty well, I didn't notice any control panel, so presume it must be a very manual process to control.


----------



## jayse

mika said:


> Snipped>
> I was a little suprised they had such a small system for such a large looking pub. Also a bit suprising that it was a 5 vessel brewery (Ok, 6 if you count Cold Liquor). Hot liquor - Mash Tun - Lauter Tun - Kettle - Whirlpool vessel.


 
I'd take a guess and say this may have been intended/designed for ease of doing several brews in one day.


----------



## Gerard_M

mika said:


> When I was there last week the bar wench mentioned that they had a new head brewer already. Anyone we know ?



Not yet, so get those resumes in quick!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## barls

Gerard_M said:


> Thanks Pete, I will take you up on that. I would much prefer some of those ESB's you keep taking pics of, or what about that Choc Porter. I will have a few darker beers on tap myself so make sure you wander around for a couple. We will be living 1/2 way between Midway & 5 Ways, safe stumbling distance.
> Cheers
> Gerard


ill put up the same offer but im in other direction just past midway.


----------



## Gerard_M

jayse said:


> I'd take a guess and say this may have been intended/designed for ease of doing several brews in one day.



UMMMM. Why then are there only 3 x 6hl FV's?
The new brewery will be much better suited to the needs of the establishment.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## ///

dig said:


> Hi Gerard
> 
> A quick question for you about Flying Horse, how come they are getting a new brewhouse after just six months of operation? I can't recall another case where the planning has gone that far wrong... An expensive exercise you would think.
> 
> Dean



When Dr Simon Brooke-Taylor and i spoke to them 4 years ago when they 'had an idea' we walked away thanking the gods we did not get the job. The 'I'm a Developer and run a $120 mill business a year business a year' obviously means something ... as the exercise shows... heres to folks with to much credit (not now it would seem...)

Scotty


----------



## Gerard_M

/// said:


> When Dr Simon Brooke-Taylor and i spoke to them 4 years ago when they 'had an idea' we walked away thanking the gods we did not get the job. The 'I'm a Developer and run a $120 mill business a year business a year' obviously means something ... as the exercise shows... heres to folks with to much credit (not now it would seem...)
> 
> Scotty



Sorry Scott, but money has never been an issue & never will be an issue with this project. The new plant will be operational by the end of April. I have had a great time getting the beers established in Warrnambool, & the recent success the Dirty Angel has enjoyed has been great. The guys running this show have had a great deal of success & as they have just purchased another pub, that will continue to grow. I wish I could hang around for another 2 years as that was my goal, but family comes first.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## clean brewer

Quick question..

Ive read a few stories lately about guys becoming brewers in these sorts of ventures without any real forms of qualifications(not that I believe that some people do), but what is the biggest advantage for someone to get a job like that without any qualifications etc.. How did you do it Gerard??


----------



## Gerard_M

clean brewer said:


> Quick question..
> 
> Ive read a few stories lately about guys becoming brewers in these sorts of ventures without any real forms of qualifications(not that I believe that some people do), but what is the biggest advantage for someone to get a job like that without any qualifications etc.. How did you do it Gerard??



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;hl=Paddy's

Not sure if the link works & it is a bit old. I guess I have a combination of qualifications & varied brewing experiences.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## clean brewer

Cheers gerard,

Good reading, just wanted a little more info, just depends I guess what you want out of things.. Its like me being a Chef, No-one wants to learn or do the hard yards anymore, they are more worried about there pay rate/salary.. No passion..

Cheers


----------



## Duff

Another 'seasonal' before you left Gerard?

From today's Sunday Mail (1/3/09):

"Last week we mentioned how Lions skipper Jonathon Brown is everywhere at the moment - star of the new AFL ad, front man for adidas footy boots and featuring on invitations to the AFL season launch. But wait, there's more.

The Flying Horse Bar and Brewery in Brownie's home town of Warrnambool in Victoria recently whipped up a batch of "Jonathon Brown Bitter". The drop proved so popular the pub has already run out of JB Bitter."


----------



## Gerard_M

Duff said:


> Another 'seasonal' before you left Gerard?
> 
> From today's Sunday Mail (1/3/09):
> 
> "Last week we mentioned how Lions skipper Jonathon Brown is everywhere at the moment - star of the new AFL ad, front man for adidas footy boots and featuring on invitations to the AFL season launch. But wait, there's more.
> 
> The Flying Horse Bar and Brewery in Brownie's home town of Warrnambool in Victoria recently whipped up a batch of "Jonathon Brown Bitter". The drop proved so popular the pub has already run out of JB Bitter."



They are a bit slow up there in QLD as that was last year around August. 40 litres of Whale & 10 litres of Dirty, roll the keg up to the coolroom & it is blended perfectly!
We did manage to score a Bronze medal for the Dirty at The Sydney Easter Show, not a bad effort, more to come I suspect 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff

Geez Gerard, we must be behind up here.

Who would have thunked?


----------



## jimi

So who's brewing here now?
I hear there's a new beer out, the "Grand Annual Ale" named after said horse race. So there must be someone stirring the mash. There website still has pics of Gerard and his bio. anyone got an update?


----------



## fraser_john

Spent the night in Warrnambool last night and had booked two weeks ahead at the Flying Horse to make sure we could get a table. Nice looking joint, anyone who has been to the USA and a Gordon Biersch or one of those "chain" style fancy looking places can imagine what its like, tall vaulted ceilings, large beams etc.

Food was great overall. But if your gonna call a pasta "calabrese" it should have calabrese salami in it if you ask me! My wife loved her garlic prawns and the young one had the flake fingers, or two pieces of flake and chips.

My wife went straight up and had whale tale whilst I went for the shot glasses, on each of wheat, whale tale ale, mahogany porter and dirty angle.

The wheat was nice, with a noticeable up front clove taste, well balanced bitterness. Would be good on a hot day after the beach. The whale tale ale was pretty awesome, cloudy in appearance, get it to your nose and just smell lovely hop. Taste was just as good. Mahogany porter was even better, the malt flavours in that were terrific, had this burnt coffee hint the whole time, great. Unfortunately for the dirty angle, it was a bit of a let down after the porter. Should have made sure I tasted the angel before the porter, my palate was still overrun with the roast flavours, but I suspect the dirty angle has a hint of the same malt, could be wrong!!

So after the samplers, I settled down to a pint of Whale Ale and a pint of Porter after that. Would recommend you stop there for a beer at the minimum if staying in Warrnambool!

John


----------

